# Bsnl throttling youtube



## themohit (Jul 6, 2014)

Last few days YouTube was not working properly on my 512 kbps ul bsnl connection.  Streams two seconds and then buffer. Then I got to program monitor and saw my data usage was only around 100-200kbps so I got investigating and saw that my download speed was fine getting around 60kBps( i.e 500kbps). Then I tried connecting to YouTube through proxy server like ultrasurf and tor browser voila problem solved again YouTube is working fine.  I think there is certainly bsnl doing something with YouTube traffic.  Has anyone else suffered same problem. What should I do I don't always want to put proxy plus I can't watch YouTube videos on my phone either saying problem loading. Help guys.  Should I call them?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 7, 2014)

Same problem on MTNL Delhi. Called them and they surprisingly agreed that the problem is from their side.(This has happened with me for the first time).
And that guy told that the problem will be rectified by Monday or Tuesday. :/


----------

